# Stimulants and social anxiety



## coolerguy172388

Does anyone notice that stimulants such as Vyvanse or Ritalin make them more quiet? Why is this the case?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That's a really short review.


----------



## SageyP

I don't think Vyvanse makes me more quiet. I'd say more talkative. I was on Concerta for a few days though at a time of doing an online zoom class. All I could do was stare at the screen and felt like I couldn't talk or blink much lol I don't have an answer as to why other than it wasn't the right med for me.


----------



## Dijon

The only stimulant I've tried was of the illegal variety, and I can't say it made me any quieter than usual🤷‍♂️


----------

